# ebook zu C sharp (C#)



## Thomas Kuse (28. Januar 2002)

so hab grad n ebook zu c# gefunden!

bei http://www.galileo-computing.de unter openbook kann man das unteranderem downloaden!!


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2002)

Jo der author ist mitglied  / Leiter des  C# Compiler Teams.
Also einer der hauptentwickler von C# der erzaehlt keinen mist 
habe das buch durchgearbeitet vor 2 monaten auch wenn dies nicht
unbedingt fuer den anfaenger in sachen oop ist so ist es doch ziemlich
aufschlussreich und komplex 
fuer anfaenger gibts noch das  ebook C# lernen 
irgendwo =)


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2002)

Jo der author ist mitglied  / Leiter des  C# Compiler Teams.
Also einer der hauptentwickler von C# der erzaehlt keinen mist 
habe das buch durchgearbeitet vor 2 monaten auch wenn dies nicht
unbedingt fuer den anfaenger in sachen oop ist so ist es doch ziemlich
aufschlussreich und komplex 
fuer anfaenger gibts noch das  ebook C# lernen 
irgendwo =)


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (23. Oktober 2002)

> fuer anfaenger gibts noch das ebook C# lernen
> irgendwo



Sorry das ich das ganze wieder aufrolle, aber wo denn?    ;-)


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Oktober 2002)

> wo denn?



ich tippe mal auf eine gut sortierte buchhandlung. ansonsten einfach mal auf der seite vom verlag (addison-wesley) suchen, aber soweit ich weiss, gibt es c# lernen nicht als ebook. zumindest hab ich nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. Oktober 2002)

Doch gibt auch als PDF... in einschlägigen Peer-to-Peer Netzen 
Allerdings rate ich dir zur Papierversion -> ich hab es gern wenn das Buch neben mir liegt und ich was reinschreiben kann... außerdem ist es dann nicht illegal   und die 9 € kann nun wirklich jeder aufbringen... www.buecherbillig.de 
oder noch besser: nur 6 € im Terrashop 



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## goela (24. Oktober 2002)

Hier gibt's ein C# Buch als Online-Version!!!

C# von Eric Gunnerson


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (24. Oktober 2002)

Liefern der Terrashop oder Buecherbillig auch zuverlässig? (Und kann ich da auch aus der Schweiz bestellen?)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

über Bücherbillig kann ich nichts sagen - noch nie dort Bestellt - mit Terrashop habe ich seit jahren sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, und ja - sie liefern auch in die Schweiz 



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------

